

Show HN: Cloudeo.tv - Live video and voice for developers - Kavan
http://www.cloudeo.tv

======
smcguinness
Site is nice, except I don't see any way to get started. It says it is for
"developers", but don't see any documentation, APIs or anything like that.

------
t_kozak
Feel free to ping me with any technical questions - ted@cloudeo.tv

